# Young bird question



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

I recently got two new budgies after my old one passed away and after looking up how to age them, I think they're around 3-4 months old. Something I almost immediately noticed was that they're incredibly brave. Within 20 minutes they were playing with toys and getting on perches that my old bird wouldn't go near for the life of her. It took me several years to get her to even step onto my hand for millet. Today I decided to sit with them and hold millet and it only took 20 seconds for them to come over. I even moved the millet so they had to climb onto my hand to reach it and they did so without hesitation. 

Is this normal for younger birds? Or was my old budgie just especially nervous? It's been such a weird experience I've begun wondering if my old budgie was a wild capture.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Brids said:


> I recently got two new budgies after my old one passed away and after looking up how to age them, I think they're around 3-4 months old. Something I almost immediately noticed was that they're incredibly brave. Within 20 minutes they were playing with toys and getting on perches that my old bird wouldn't go near for the life of her. It took me several years to get her to even step onto my hand for millet. Today I decided to sit with them and hold millet and it only took 20 seconds for them to come over. I even moved the millet so they had to climb onto my hand to reach it and they did so without hesitation.
> 
> Is this normal for younger birds? Or was my old budgie just especially nervous? It's been such a weird experience I've begun wondering if my old budgie was a wild capture.


You are very fortunate that your two new birds are as brave as you say they are this soon, it is more common for new birds to be very timid and it can take a long time to tame them even a bit ,as you have experienced with your former bird. If the birds are used to being handled from the beginning, and by that I mean from the age of a few weeks, then they will sometimes be easier to train, new birds can also seem tame in the beginning when they are actually just being submissive because they are frightened but that does not sound like the case with your two. Be sure to go slowly with your new ones so as not to have a setback, go at their pace and do not persist in forcing them to do something that they are not willing to do. Would love to see pictures of your two when you can.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody's evaluation of your situation 100% and second her request to see pictures!*


----------



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

I took this just a few minutes ago when my mom was visiting. They've only seen her once before and yet it only took them about 3 minutes before they were in her hand like that. In case you're curious, the white one is named Gork and the green one is Mork. Good to know I've been lucky with these two, it seemed strange for them to be so brave but I guess that means a lot less time trying to tame them and more time bonding with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is amazing. You certainly did get lucky!
I would suggest getting another swing for their cage. 

Additionally, it isn't a good idea to have mirrors in your budgies' cage. 
They can become obsessed with their image which can lead to aggressive/territorial behavior.
Some budgies will regurgitate to the mirror to the point they become malnourished.

Take a look at the thread below:
Essentials to a Great Cage

Congratulations on your two sweet little friends.*


----------



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

I didn't expect them to like the swing, as my other bird hated it but I could certainly get a second one. I've never had a bird have issues with mirrors but I know some birds do and always make sure monitor their behaviour with them. If they start having issues with it I'll take it out.


----------

